# Need a Playstation 3



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

guys, 

looking for some help please.

i sold my Playstation 3 about a year and a half ago as i couldnt wait any longer for Grand Turismo 5. 

i played it the other day and really want it hence i now need to buy a PS3 again.

where is the best and cheapest place to get one. dont need a big hard drive but not sure if i want a second hand one as they are known for breaking.

so looking for the cheapest place to get GT5 and a console.

thanks in advance


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

not sure about new, but if you do decide on a new one, try here ...

I've been really impressed with their service, quick delivery and a 12-month warranty.

Plus if you use quidco or topcashback, 3.5% cashback.

Ace :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What about this one on here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196389


----------



## paperbo1 (May 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a new one too, mine has stopped playing blue rays and games. A friend suggested waiting until after Christmas and seeing if the price in shops comes down or look for unwanted presents on ebay. Don't know if I have the patience.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys as the link above shows I have a brand new PS3 for sale...:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

paperbo1 said:


> I'm looking for a new one too, mine has stopped playing blue rays and games. A friend suggested waiting until after Christmas and seeing if the price in shops comes down or look for unwanted presents on ebay. Don't know if I have the patience.


Repair it bluray drive for £50 and there easy to open, one screw to take the cover off then about 7 screws to remove the top case, the drive lifts out with two cables to unplug swap it over. Did mine not so long ago.


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

I really couldn't wait so went and got a 320gb with FIFA 11 and gt5. 

Gt5 is the best game ever!!!!!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

robj20 said:


> Repair it bluray drive for £50 and there easy to open, one screw to take the cover off then about 7 screws to remove the top case, the drive lifts out with two cables to unplug swap it over. Did mine not so long ago.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine needs either a new laser or drive ,where do you get the parts ??


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://discoazul.co.uk/playstation-3/spares-repairs-ps3/


----------

